# Sticky  the 30 Smallest Plecos



## JoeH (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plecos 8" and Under*

I got this list from here 30 plecos under 8 inches/ but it was old and wasn't super accurate so I have redone the list , added fish to it, and provided a species link to the data on each fish so that all the info is available to people


01. Pitbull Pleco LDA25 2.0" 50mm Pitbull Pleco

02. Hypancistrus sp. L129 2.8" 70mm Hypancistrus sp. L129 Pleco

03. Imperial Pleco, zebra pleco, L046, L098, L173 3.2" 80mm Zebra Pleco

04. Leopard Peckoltia, L008 3.2" 80mm Leopard Pleco

05. Blue 'Panaque' L239, (Baryancistrus beggini) 3.2" 80mm Blue 'Panaque' Pleco

06. Hypancistrus sp. L136, L136a, L136b, L136c, LDA05, LDA06 3.5" 90mm Hypancistrus sp. Pleco

07. Queen Arabesque Pleco L260 (Hypancistrus sp.) 3.5" 90mm Queen Arabesque Pleco

08. Peckoltia sp. L288 4.0" 100mm Peckoltia sp. L288 Pleco

09. Peckoltia sp. L243, LDA086 4.0" 100mm Peckoltia sp. L243, LDA086 Pleco

10. clown pleco, Ringlet Pleco, L104, L162, LDA22 4.0" 100mm clown Pleco

11. Tiger ''Peckoltia'', L002, L074 4.0" 100mm Tiger ''Peckoltia''

12. Candy Striped Pleco, L015 4.0" 100mm Candy Striped Pleco

13. Chocolate Zebra Pleco, L270, L307, LDA76 4.0" 100mm Chocolate Zebra Pleco

14. Brown Dot Peckoltia, L006 4.0" 100mm Brown Dot Peckoltia Pleco

15. Angelicus Pleco, Portel Angelicus Pleco, L004, L005, L028, L073 4.0" 100mm Angelicus Pleco

16. Striped Bulldog Pleco, L444, L187b (Chaetostoma formosae) 4.2" 105mm Striped Bulldog Pleco

17. Leopard Frog Pleco, L134 4.4" 110mm Leopard Frog Pleco

18. Spectracanthicus sp. L254 4.4" 110mm Spectracanthicus sp. (L254)

19. Dekeyseria sp., Butterfly Pleco L052 4.8" 120mm Butterfly Pleco

20. King Tiger Pleco, Network Pleco, Scribbled Pleco, L066 4.8" 120mm King Tiger Pleco

21. Panaque sp. L306, LDA64 4.8" 120mm Panaque sp. Pleco

22. Bristlenose Catfish, Common Bristlenose Catfish, 5.0" 125mm Common Bristlenose Catfish Pleco

23. Medusa Pleco, L034 5.2" 130mm Medusa Pleco Pleco

24. Spotted Medusa Pleco, L255 5.2" 130mm Spotted Medusa Pleco

25. Flash Pleco, L204 5.2" 130mm Flash Pleco

26. Peckoltia sp. L076, L099 5.6" 140mm Peckoltia sp. Pleco

27. Flounder Pleco, L168 5.6" 140mm Flounder Pleco

28. Hypancistrus sp.L333 6.0" 150mm Hypancistrus sp.L333 Pleco 

29. Peckoltia sp. L147 6.0" 150mm Peckoltia sp. L147 Pleco

30. Ancistrini sp. L016 6.0" 150mm Ancistrini sp. Pleco

25. Para Pleco, L075, L124, L301, LDA02 6.0" 150mm Para Pleco

26. Hypancistrus sp. ,L333 6.0" 150mm Hypancistrus sp. Pleco

28. Green Phantom Pleco, Lemon spotted Green Pleco, L200 6.0" 150mm Green Phantom Pleco

27. Snowball Pleco (Hypancistrus sp.) L102 6.4" 160mm Snowball Pleco

29. Hemiancistrus sp. L128 7.2" 180mm Hemiancistrus sp. Pleco

29. Gold Nugget Pleco, L081 (Baryancistrus sp. cf. xanthellus) 7.2" 180mm Gold Nugget Pleco

30. Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus, L001, L022 8.0" 200mm Glyptoperichthys joselimaianus Pleco

31. Starlight Bristlenose Catfish, L183 8.0" 200mm Starlight Bristlenose Catfish Pleco


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

JoeH said:


> I dunno where I got this list from but it is very helpful Maybe Keep it as a Sticky?
> 
> 1. Flash Pleco, L204- 5.2" 130mm
> 2. Imperial Pleco, zebra pleco, L046, L098, L173- 3.2" 80mm
> ...


Clown plecos usually only reach 2 1/2 inches, mega clowns 3.1 inch
L129 chocolate zebra 2.5 to 3 inches I own 12
My L333's 2 years old 3 inches
Have had one bristlenose reach 8 inches, different species will vary in size.
smallest pleco I have owned was an LDA08 max size 2 inches.


----------



## JoeH (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks susan I dont remember where I got that but I am assuming that it is all set on the largest that the person had heard of being raised. However its more of a guide for those not too familiar with plecos as you always see people asking for a smaller aquarium type and this will help them out some


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes it can help, but as with any fish, sizes can vary.


----------



## JoeH (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok I have redone the list I tried to make it sorta like a table so the sized are in a column and then the links in a column but i couldn't figure out how it kept bringing everything back


----------

